
Localsnear.me – Minimalist, clean design app to find your next coffee shop - rafalgawlik
https://localsnear.me/
======
rafalgawlik
Sometimes we want to go out for a walk somewhere without many purposes and we
are looking for a close cafe to drink coffee. Sometimes we spend Saturday
evening with friends and we are looking for a club or bar where you can sit
with a beer. Sometimes we are in a foreign city and we are looking for a
restaurant where you can eat something.

